# Thai: เสียงทักทายคุณจากประเทศไทย



## Helena22

Hi, could anybody help me with translation of about 10 thai words? {see attached file} Thanks


----------



## Tere26

I'm not sure if you've already got it all translated or not. But here it goes:

_Greetings from Thailand.  It is beautiful here.  The weather is nice, and there are beautiful girls.  Come visit when you got a chance!_
_From Alexander_

This is written by a foreigner, right? The words are written in Thai but the sentence structure imitates those of English.

Cheers,


----------



## Flaminius

Welcome to the WordReference forums, *Tere26*!  

While we are at it, could you provide the attached image as text message?  Even if the sentence is not natural Thai, it will certainly give me a chance to study some more Thai words and grammar.  

Thank you.
Flam


----------



## Tere26

Do you mean you want the actual message typed here?


----------



## Flaminius

Yes.  It would help make the thread more searchable especially for other Thai learners who visit this forum in the future.


----------



## Tere26

Ok here it goes,

เสียงทักทายคุณจากประเทศไทย 
ที่นี่สวยมากเลย อากาศดี สาวสวย   
ถ้ามีโอกาสมาเที่ยวบ้างนะ
จาก อเล็กแซนเดอร์


----------



## Flaminius

Thank you!  Now I can change the title to something more understandable.


----------

